# Dia Meteorológico Mundial (23 de Março)



## Zoelae (16 Mar 2007 às 20:24)

Ola Pessoal vem aí o dia da meteorologia.
O INM anuncia este dia e faz referência às actividades relacionadas que ocorrerão na tarde do dia 23.

A informação que consta sobre tais actividades é escassa, alguém me sabe dizer onde irá ocorrer? Será nas instalações do INM e como é a entrada, há alguma condição para assistir, é preciso pagar, etc. alguém aqui sabe mais sobre isto?







www.meteo.pt


----------



## rossby (16 Mar 2007 às 22:44)

Zoelae disse:


> Ola Pessoal vem aí o dia da meteorologia.
> O INM anuncia este dia e faz referência às actividades relacionadas que ocorrerão na tarde do dia 23.
> 
> A informação que consta sobre tais actividades é escassa, alguém me sabe dizer onde irá ocorrer? Será nas instalações do INM e como é a entrada, há alguma condição para assistir, é preciso pagar, etc. alguém aqui sabe mais sobre isto?
> ...



Aquilo deve ser no auditório que fica num outro edifício anexo ao edfício principal. Julgo que apenas têm que se identificar ao segurança na guarita . 

Cumprimentos bonançosos


----------



## rossby (16 Mar 2007 às 22:45)

rossby disse:


> Aquilo deve ser no auditório que fica num outro edifício anexo ao edfício principal. Julgo que apenas têm que se identificar ao segurança na guarita .
> 
> Cumprimentos bonançosos



Ah, e não se paga  Pelo menos, não me lembro de ser pago alguma vez.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Mar 2007 às 08:07)

rossby disse:


> Ah, e não se paga  Pelo menos, não me lembro de ser pago alguma vez.



Obrigado Rossby. 
Já agora quem é k vai aqui do fórum. Seria um bom ponto de encontro para o pessoal se conhecer, com o coffee break  a meio e tal...


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mar 2007 às 09:58)

Boas,



Então pessoal???

Alguém vai ver/participar nas actividades relativas ao Dia Meteorológico Mundial ?????



Depois contem como foi


----------



## dj_alex (23 Mar 2007 às 11:13)

Zoelae disse:


> Obrigado Rossby.
> Já agora quem é k vai aqui do fórum. Seria um bom ponto de encontro para o pessoal se conhecer, com o coffee break  a meio e tal...



O ano passado ainda fui...este ano não vou poder ir


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 20:53)

Hey pessoal, já viram o programa do DMM para este ano?

Estava a tentar ver mas penso que ainda não esteja on-line.
No entanto descobri uma coisa muito boa!














Alguém me sabe dizer como é que estas visitas decorrem?
Amanhã vou telefonar para lá para saber mais informações.
É que gostava mesmo de ir!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

Telefonei há pouco para o IM e obtive as seguintes informações.

Em relação às visitas à sede do IM, a Dra. Luísa Andrade disse que não era necessária qualquer inscrição. Basta aparecer. E os horários são os seguintes:
Dias 24, 26, 27 e 28 das 10h às 12h e das 14h às 16h.
No dia 25, por ser a comemoração do DMM não haverá visitas.

As visitas às estações meteorológicas, e nomeadamente à da Gago Coutinho, decorrem de dia 24 a dia 28 das 10h30 às 12h, sendo é recomendado estarmos lá por volta das 10h. Durante este tempo, serão apresentadas as estações automática e clássica da Gago Coutinho, e por volta das 11:15 poder-se-à assistir ao lançamento do balão aeronáutico.


Eu inscrevi-me para ir à Gago Coutinho no dia 26. Se alguém me quiser acompanhar, diga qualquer coisa!
Também pretendo ir à sede do IM, mas ainda não decidi bem quando vou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2008 às 13:59)

AnDré disse:


> Telefonei há pouco para o IM e obtive as seguintes informações.
> 
> Em relação às visitas à sede do IM, a Dra. Luísa Andrade disse que não era necessária qualquer inscrição. Basta aparecer. E os horários são os seguintes:
> Dias 24, 26, 27 e 28 das 10h às 12h e das 14h às 16h.
> ...




Estou a pensar ir no dia 26.


----------

